# How to add the most value to a appraisal quickly , cheaply with the least work.



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

My Gf just bought a house at the sheriffs sale. Now we have a week to get it ready for a mortgage appraisal. 

What would you concentrate on?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

1 week - cleanliness, street appeal, first impressions always matter with real estate. 

WWW


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

If she already bought it, why does she need a mortgage appraisal?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Why only a week ? That's not much time to spruce it other than what WWW said.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Because it cleaned out her bank account and by taking out a mortgage it will return both her life cushion and give her money for improvements.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

So far
Cut the grass and removed the hay. It was three feet tall
Watered the yard to get some green , it was yellow after removing all that grass
Washed mold off north side. 
Rinsed rest of house. 
Washed mold off front (concrete) and rear (plastic wood) porches and plastic railings. 
Vacuumed several cats worth of hair out of carpets. 

Dug out a few turds and a lot of stains from said carpet. 

Painting and patching walls starts today


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Because it cleaned out her bank account and by taking out a mortgage it will return both her life cushion and give her money for improvements.


A lot of banks won't loan you the money if you have held it less than a year. She will probably have to get a HELOC. That said, what has been said before. Fresh paint and clean carpets really help.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes - it will be a home equity loan now which makes no difference for the purpose.

An appraisal for a mortgage can be different than for a home equity loan. When I had an appraisal done when refinancing many years ago the first thing the appraiser asked me is if the appraisal was for a mortgage, home equity loan, or for selling.

In that experience with a 100 year old house - the old floors hurt the appraisal the most (1950's style aspestos tile). They will make their judgement mostly on the big stuff like floors, ceilings, windows, and doors. It doesn't hurt to have the place clean inside and mowed/trimmed outside, but you are not selling the house so fancy appealing things won't count.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think in the years before the housing bubble burst, the biggest jump in value to your property could be made by putting money into your appraiser's pocket. Now that things have balanced out somewhat, giving your property the look that it is undergoing improvements, even if still in progress, is a plus. Yes, landscaping cleanup, debris removal, utilities and hvac up and running will make it easier to run comparables to other like kind property.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> What would you concentrate on?


There's little you can do in a week that will add any real value to the property.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Would you be further ahead to try and clean the carpeting or just rip it out?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

The stuff you're doing is fine. If there's anything structural that's glaring that you can fix quickly, it might be worth taking care of it. But I tend to agree with Bearfootfarm, there's not really a whole lot you can do in a week that will change the real value all that much.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I would have gotten the mortgage first and just done a down-payment method. This is kinda of backwards.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Heritagefarm said:


> I would have gotten the mortgage first and just done a down-payment method. This is kinda of backwards.


You usually have 30 days to close on a property bought at auction. Insufficient time to obtain a mortgage, fyi.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hiro said:


> You usually have 30 days to close on a property bought at auction. Insufficient time to obtain a mortgage, fyi.


You get pre-approved through your lender before buying the house. The process closely mirrors getting a loan for a specific house, except the property remains an open-ended question. This allows a person to shop around for a house that is specifically in their known allowable mortgage amount, instead of buying a house and then winding up without any money, or buying at an auction without adequate purchasing power.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Heritagefarm said:


> You get pre-approved through your lender before buying the house. The process closely mirrors getting a loan for a specific house, except the property remains an open-ended question. This allows a person to shop around for a house that is specifically in their known allowable mortgage amount, instead of buying a house and then winding up without any money, or buying at an auction without adequate purchasing power.


How many houses have you purchased? How many mortgages have you obtained? You can get pre-approved all you want for a mortgage, it still takes time. It is even more complicated for a house you aren't going to live in. Please stick to subjects that you have experience in, not something you have read about or heard about.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hiro said:


> How many houses have you purchased? How many mortgages have you obtained? You can get pre-approved all you want for a mortgage, it still takes time. It is even more complicated for a house you aren't going to live in. Please stick to subjects that you have experience in, not something you have read about or heard about.


What is your problem? Of course getting a mortgage takes time. That's why someone should get pre-approved for a mortgage. Buying a house, and then getting a mortgage, is an incredibly backwards method of operating. It's certainly possible, but hardly wise.

See, people like you are why this forum will never recover. You can't have a single bloody discussion without throwing insults around.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Heritagefarm said:


> What is your problem? Of course getting a mortgage takes time. That's why someone should get pre-approved for a mortgage. Buying a house, and then getting a mortgage, is an incredibly backwards method of operating. It's certainly possible, but hardly wise.
> 
> See, people like you are why this forum will never recover. You can't have a single bloody discussion without throwing insults around.


I didn't insult anyone. You offered your opinion on a subject that I don't believe you are familiar with. Pre-approval for a mortgage means you qualify for x amount on a property worth x-y. If you have bought a property at an auction, that doesn't mean a bank will honor a pre-approval. The amount of the mortgage you qualify for is based on your income, net worth and the value of the property you are purchasing. If the bank determines the property that you have obligated yourself to buy at auction is not sufficient, they will not honor a pre-approval. And you are out the good faith deposit you put down at auction. I am not sure how you took my post as an insult, but post on...........


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Pre approved only means you are sort of approved for a certain amount. Appraisals and income verification paperwork is needed again after the offer is accepted. Hiro is correct.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Look at the front door. It should be clean. Paint if necessary. Look at the door jamb. It should be cleaned and painted as well. Walk in the door and smell. If there is any bad smell, pull up the carpet. Roll it up and march it out to the curb. Wash floors with Murphy's oil soap. Don't worry about refinishing the floors just yet, you haven't the time.

Make sure there is good lighting. This may mean putting in brighter bulbs. How do the walls look with the brighter light? You probably need to wash the walls. The clean walls will present better than dusty walls.

Scrub the bathroom. If there are lime or iron deposits get rid of them. You may need a scrubby and baking soda, but you may need a spoon to scrape it off.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

If you are talking about Conventional, FHA


Heritagefarm said:


> You get pre-approved through your lender before buying the house. The process closely mirrors getting a loan for a specific house, except the property remains an open-ended question. This allows a person to shop around for a house that is specifically in their known allowable mortgage amount, instead of buying a house and then winding up without any money, or buying at an auction without adequate purchasing power.


Pre-approval takes only a few minutes. The problem here is getting the house ready for an appraisal.

To the OP, if this is non owner occupied, you won't get a high LTV and the loan will be based on what she paid for it. You will get the best deal at a local bank.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I misspoke. I meant approval, not pre-approval, which you're correct, doesn't mean much. However, it would have been easy to point out this error and attempt to mediate a misunderstanding, instead of crowing like immature children over semantical errors. 

My point still stands - getting a mortgage before purchasing something, especially if you know your finances will be crippled afterwards, is simple good sense.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> I misspoke. I meant approval, not pre-approval, which you're correct, doesn't mean much. However, it would have been easy to point out this error and attempt to mediate a misunderstanding, instead of crowing like immature children over semantical errors.
> 
> My point still stands - getting a mortgage before purchasing something, especially if you know your finances will be crippled afterwards, is simple good sense.


You can't get a mortgage before you purchase,


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Heritagefarm said:


> I misspoke. I meant approval, not pre-approval, which you're correct, doesn't mean much. However, it would have been easy to point out this error and attempt to mediate a misunderstanding, instead of crowing like immature children over semantical errors.
> 
> My point still stands - getting a mortgage before purchasing something, especially if you know your finances will be crippled afterwards, is simple good sense.


You can't get an approval ahead of time. Especially on an auction.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

po boy said:


> You can't get a mortgage before you purchase,


How is that? You can't buy a house without either a mortgage or cash.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Semantics are rampant here. Yes, there is pre approved, pre qualified and no those don't mean the same thing. One can be a waste of time to a seller who is lead to believe a buyer is ready to go. If you are going to borrow the money the guidelines are dependant on the bank, the underwriters and the area of the country you are in, among other things. All this means is you can get 100 different answers from 47 different people, and 31 of those answers may be correct but only for their own personal situation.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

painterswife said:


> You can't get an approval ahead of time. Especially on an auction.


It's a good idea if you can. Buying a house without a pre approval can result in a lot of wasted time.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

A certified appraiser goes through the whole house, and measures each room--as well as measuring the perimeter of the house outside. The appraiser looks at each room and by using a _standard checklist_, states what the walls, floors, and windows look like. for example, carpeting, hardwood, tile, linoleum, the kitchen is noted for items like counter and cabinet construction, type of sink, dishwasher,,,, on and on through each room---the bathroom shower or tub, Jacuzzi, so forth.

The outside is noted for brick, wood siding, vinyl, stucco, etc. sidewalk and driveway paved or not, roof composition materials, steel, asphalt shingle, slate, shake. Outside buildings are measured and noted.

When the entire checklist is filled out in accordance with the FEDERAL guidelines, the certified appraiser goes back to the office and compares the house with others that have sold in the same area in the last six months.

Then the plussing and minusing begin, based on square footage mostly, and the condition of the house--whether it is above average, average, below average, to arrive at a COMPARISON price with others at an AS EQUAL space and condition as possible.

It is what other houses are actually selling at, near your house that is the overriding factor--not poop stains, dirty windows, mold on the siding. A professional is appraising for the bank to determine a reasonable , loanable value in line with the rest of the loans the bank is making. 

Of course, you'll clean it up to live there, or to resell. But what you do for now, other than soothing your own feel good feelings, will be of little help.

geo


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Heritagefarm said:


> It's a good idea if you can. Buying a house without a pre approval can result in a lot of wasted time.


You can't get approval until you have signed the purchase documents. That is why contracts always have a stipulation that depends on finance approval.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

We got off topic. The question was:
How to add the most value to a appraisal quickly , cheaply with the least work.
The things u are doing should add value but if you go with an agency lender the loan will be based on what she paid for it. I am not sure what the minimum loan is for agency lenders now, but if this is under $30,000 you might have a problem. Again, go to the local bank,


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

painterswife said:


> You can't get approval until you have signed the purchase documents. That is why contracts always have a stipulation that depends on finance approval.


If you just go make an offer on a house, it could waste a lot of time. I only accept offers from people who are *pre-approved *by their chosen lending institution. This means that they either have a set amount they know they can borrow, either via a written or verbal okay, which means the odds are very good they'll be able to purchase the house. Other stipulations may be installed in any offer, but that's the main crux of the issue, generally speaking. I assume people who aren't pre approved are either not serious, not able to get a loan, or wasting my time.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Heritagefarm said:


> If you just go make an offer on a house, it could waste a lot of time. I only accept offers from people who are *pre-approved *by their chosen lending institution. This means that they either have a set amount they know they can borrow, either via a written or verbal okay, which means the odds are very good they'll be able to purchase the house. Other stipulations may be installed in any offer, but that's the main crux of the issue, generally speaking. I assume people who aren't pre approved are either not serious, not able to get a loan, or wasting my time.


Do you understand what pre approved is? It is a cursory approval based on your income. It does not require all the paperwork to prove that or the appraisal. Both those things are far more important and will render a pre approval mute in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> See, people like you are why this forum will never recover. *You* can't have a single bloody discussion without throwing insults around.


This forum is doing fine.
You hurl as many or more insults as anyone here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> I only accept offers from people who are *pre-approved *by their chosen lending institution.


Then you wouldn't have accepted the offer I made for my house, because I paid cash.
You should quit digging this hole.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Do you understand what pre approved is? It is a cursory approval based on your income. It does not require all the paperwork to prove that or the appraisal. Both those things are far more important and will render a pre approval mute in a heartbeat.


OK. Got it.  I'll let my realtors know your opinion.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

According to RDC Appraisals hygiene and safety are the first things they look at;
https://www.rdcappraisals.com/real-...-not-wish-to-see-while-refinancing-your-home/


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Can you get the Health Department to test the water? Just get their sample container, collect water and have them test it. Having a good water source impacts value. Same for septic. Get it inspected. Adds value to have an inspected working septic.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> So far
> Cut the grass and removed the hay. It was three feet tall
> Watered the yard to get some green , it was yellow after removing all that grass
> Washed mold off north side.
> ...


That is what you do and make sure the central air/heat unit runs good and doesn't smell or blow dust. Also before the inspection , bake some bread and perk some coffee before the inspector arrives for the non Febreze air scenting and freshening.

I passed a mortgage inspection on a house that had one room that the previous owners called their 4 cats bedroom and that room smelled worse than a meth lab according to the carpenter turned police officer when the housing bubble burst who was helping us to clean, patch and paint.

To kill the cat pee odor he febrezed and fan dried the room and then put the coffee maker in the room with the door closed and sprinkled baking soda on the floor two days before the inspection and we vacuumed the baking soda early in the morning of the inspection before baking bread, an apple pie and perking and dumping 3 of 4 pots of coffee with the door to the deodorized cat pee bedroom open.

To even out the coffee aroma cover , we perked a pot in the kitchen and the rest on a stool in front of the central return vent with the circulation fan going before opening a few windows to tone the coffee house aroma down a few notches before the inspector arrived 

From my experience with bank mortgage and insurance inspectors, they seldom want to stick their face where a brown recluse might be napping


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

haypoint said:


> Can you get the Health Department to test the water? Just get their sample container, collect water and have them test it. Having a good water source impacts value. Same for septic. Get it inspected. Adds value to have an inspected working septic.


It's on city water and sewer
Although at the price a well and septic is tempting.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Three years ago this place appraised over $100,000,after two years of a family living there then leaving it sold at sheriffs sale for less than $35,000. 
The base value of the house is still there. 
We would like to get the appraisal up as high as possible to make it easy for our banker to justify $35,000 loan. 
She plans on living there 2 - 4 years and reselling so a high appraisal would be reassuring as to the ability to resell at a profit. 
However since taking over the place several people have shown up making inquiries and a appraisal would also offer some guidance as a reasonable price to offer it at.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks wy white wolf , Decan, in the woods, GTX, Bellyman , cfuhrer , Maura, Geo in Mi, Danaus , HayPoint ,and Shrek for offering usefull responces to the question.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> We would like to get the appraisal up as high as possible to make it easy for our banker to justify $35,000 loan.


If it appraised for $100,000 before and hasn't suffered any damage there will be no problem getting them to loan $35,000.

*Cosmetic* improvements you can do in a week aren't going to add any value because they rightly assume people will paint, replace carpets, etc anyway.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> My Gf just bought a house at the sheriffs sale. Now we have a week to get it ready for a mortgage appraisal.
> 
> What would you concentrate on?


As others have said, if nothing is needed in the way of major structural repair - cracked foundation, leaky roof, etc. - then concentrate on cosmetics.
I know it SHOULDN'T make that much difference but appraisers are human and fall victim to human behavior.
We all tend to be a little superficial at times.
A mowed lawn, clean rooms and a fresh smell, even fresh paint on the front door are the things realtors concentrate on when selling, and the same logic goes for an appraisal.
Of course a home inspection will be more about repair work needed, but THAT comes later at the time of a sale.
If you have the time, you might consider throwing some furniture in for a little "staging".
Again, I know that $500 of cheap furniture SHOULDN'T add any value, but psychologically an empty house "looks" like it is worth less money.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A financial institution looks at your income and liabilities to determine how much they think you can afford. When they look at the property, they try to determine a true market value on that property. If the value of the property is higher than what you are asking for, they should have no problem giving you the loan, as long as you can afford it. The bank wants to be able to get their money back. They do not want to have to sell the house to get their money back. 

An appraiser is not looking to move into the house. For this reason, things like "dressing" the rooms is not important. A house that is in good repair is more important. Keep in mind, though, that they will consider the neighborhood that the house is in. If it is in a location of lesser quality/low priced homes, they have to take that into consideration.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

25 years ago, a bachelor neighbor died. He gave his house, barn and 80 acres to his niece that lives in Georgia.
She didn't want it. I did. The house had a stone basement, wood heat, two bedrooms upstairs. 40 acres field and 40 acres hardwood. The house straight and solid, but not modern. Just as it was when built in the 1940s.
She wanted $30,000 cash. I had $10,000 and asked the bank for $20,000. Despite my good credit, I was denied. When pressed, the bank manager said they'd rather loan me $100,000 for a nicer house than this low end housing. A few months later it was sold to a couple from down south and is now worth $100,000. Banks are funny, just not ha ha funny.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Appraisals can be very random. I have close family members who are agents and investors. Many, many times the appraisers don't even look at the house. They will sometimes do a fast drive-by, or simply look up comps online and submit the appraisal. I cannot tell you how many times this has happened - the results are sometimes amazing, sometimes even vastly in your favor.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> So far
> Cut the grass and removed the hay. It was three feet tall
> Watered the yard to get some green , it was yellow after removing all that grass
> Washed mold off north side.
> ...


Take a look at the neighborhood, as this will have just as much of an impact.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Most of the things mentioned have nothing to do with an appraisal. The appraiser will already have a number in mind when he drives up. He's looked up comps and tax records, so he has a good idea what the property is worth.

What you need to do is look for things that add value on top of comps. Is there great landscaping, new windows, a deck, etc? Something that makes the house worth comps plus some additional amount.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Is she going to live in the house? If so, that's a mortgage. If it's a flip or rental, that's commercial real estate loan. Pre approval not in play there, generally. No matter how good your credit the property still has to appraise for either loan. 

Sounds like she jumped on an opportunity, not something that was planned out long beforehand.


----------



## LittleFarmrJohn (May 27, 2015)

Put an old toilet in a closet, open it real quick and tell him that it's a half bath


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

MoonRiver said:


> Most of the things mentioned have nothing to do with an appraisal. The appraiser will already have a number in mind when he drives up. He's looked up comps and tax records, so he has a good idea what the property is worth.
> 
> What you need to do is look for things that add value on top of comps. Is there great landscaping, new windows, a deck, etc? Something that makes the house worth comps plus some additional amount.


They generally subtract for things that are not done as opposed to add for things that are done. They knocked five grand off a friend of mine's appraisal because the powder blue bathroom tile was "dated".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Declan said:


> They knocked five grand off a friend of mine's appraisal because the powder blue bathroom tile was "dated".


Retiling a bathroom still won't *add* to the overall value of a house, since they expect the bathroom to be in a finished condition.


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

MoonRiver said:


> Most of the things mentioned have nothing to do with an appraisal. The appraiser will already have a number in mind when he drives up. He's looked up comps and tax records, so he has a good idea what the property is worth.
> 
> What you need to do is look for things that add value on top of comps. Is there great landscaping, new windows, a deck, etc? Something that makes the house worth comps plus some additional amount.


I'm on my 7th mortgage, not including a couple refi's here and there, so yeh I've seen a few appraisers over the years. I could safely report that MoonRiver wins this thread. 

Kitchens and baths, that's the big thing. If you don't have time to rip out and replace old cabinets or sink stands, at least pick up new hardware, new faucets, maybe some new appliances, toilet...just make things look as new as possible. New paint if it needs it. Tell him yeh, we remodeled the kitchen and bath! My experience, if it's passable enough they'll just glance it over in passing and jut it down as updates.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

well id suggest NOT removing the carpets ---an appraiser doesn't see a crack in flooring --when carpets hiding it  ---when carpets gone --any crack ((theres always cracks)) WILL stand out clearly !!!!!!

and id make DAMNED SURE she has a wind mitigation done BEFORE she insures it ---they ussualy charge under 300 $ around here & save litteraly more than that EACH year off the insurance of a place ---so it pays for the service in its first year alone & for years to come ---might need redone every few years in her state ?? maybe??


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Clean the carpets, wash the windows, make sure the windows can be opened and closed, not painted over.
Clean the bathroom, if toilet and shower tile grout still dingy cut lemon in half wash under toilet rim with lemon half.
clean windows with vinegar and newspaper.
Clean tile grout with half lemon and or vinegar this does two things, cleans grungy things, gives house fresher aroma.
I used to clean houses for a living.
No scuff makers on floors, walls and doors go a long way too.
Front yard, mow,rake up debris, if possible have plants 6 inches away from foundation.
Trim shrubbery around front and back doors.
fresh coat of paint on doors is almost always an improvement.
Had one customer who had potential list of repairs on kitchen counter top.
New carpet, updating bathrooms, light fixtures.
Just a few ideas, hope it helps.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

When it's for the purpose of a mortgage loan, the bank will use a professional appraiser. The appraiser will generally use a standard format to arrive at the value of the property so as to be unbiased and based on the value of other properties--as similar as possible--in the neighborhood, that have sold in the past year. Using the form: https://www.fanniemae.com/content/guide_form/1004.pdf

The appraiser will go through the property with the form to fill out the details and make notes about the condition that the property presents. Yes, you can influence his/her opinion slightly, by presenting it in a clean and fresh condition. But the overriding factor will be the sales of "similar" properties in the area--which may or may not have been clean and presented as well as yours....

The appraiser goes back to the office and uses square footage and features in order to compare sales of the other properties in order to arrive at a fair market value of yours. Basically, the only description of condition will be "good", "average", or "poor"--and this allows quite a range of comparable values. For example, a roof of twenty years old might be rated as average--or good, making it comparable to a five year old roof. Cabinetry could be painted, or cherry--but each will qualify as a necessary features of a kitchen--and they each may present and get the same condition rating--therefore, in the mortgage situation, they will have the same market value--as long as they are about the same length and number. An unlined fireplace(such as my hundred year old one) may carry the same value as a recently built one. My sweeping the chimney the week before will not count on the appraisal...) The well may suck air once in awhile, but it's still a well, and it carries equal value as a "necessary" feature. The thing which will carry some weight is the age of the house....and it is on the form.

There is some room for you to influence the appraiser, but in my opinion, you can accomplish just as much in a week's time with a broom as you can with a scrub brush.

geo


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

They may or may not factor updates, I had it all sorts of ways. I keep a spreadsheet of all renovations, give it to the guy. I've had them factor the whole amount, or sometimes part amount. Sometimes nothing. I had to lower my selling price on a flip once because the buyer's appraiser short-changed me on a new kitchen. I can kick myself now for not contesting that appraisal, but oh well. And just recently, we refied a couple weeks ago, handed him $40k in updates, he factored in a big fat 0 in the appraisal. Luckily it had no bearing on the refi, but still pretty infuriating. 

But anyways, just wanted to add that more often than not, I did get credit for updates. And what's interesting about that is that although I keep all the receipts in a file, I don't remember them ever actually asking for them. I volunteered photocopies at first, then just showed them to the appraiser a few times. I still keep all my receipts just in case, but I just been handing him a spreadsheet, that's all they want. 

Not that I'm telling you to lie or anything, but ya know, if you gotta do what you gotta do to get yours, good luck with everything.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

While I was in building construction I did home and commercial building inspections and evaluations. Be well advised, you will not dupe a pro with superficial 'fixes'. You won't hide termites, differential settlement or poor conductors just to start.


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

True, but the op ain't worried about passing inspection, just wants to clear appraisal for a loan.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GeneV said:


> just wants to clear appraisal for a loan.


That's also why nothing that can be done in less than a week will make any appreciable difference.


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

Ahh, come on man, where's the can do spirit? We're on a homesteading forum! There's impossible and then there's improbable. Personally, I don't stop at improbable if I want something.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, I played the real estate game for years as my principle means of income. The best thing anyone can do for an appraisal is to have good credit and ability to repay the loan. If the bank wants to make the loan the appraisal will come in appropriately and you get the loan, If not, the appraisal will be low balled and you don't get the loan. Doing some homework won't hurt either, provide your appraiser with good comps to work with. In my experience the top bid at an auction was considered to be the best appraisal going.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I'll add that most banks won't lend over the purchase price within the first year. IE, you buy a place for $100k and want to get a Cash Out Refi or HELOC 6months later, doesnt matter if it appraised for $500k, they still use the purchase price as the appraised value.

And as others have said, appraisals don't add value for specific updates unless they are structural (add a bathroom, bed, garage, etc.) they base it on recent comps and will adjust based on structural and land differences.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

AmericanStand how is it going? I my experience cleaning and painting does make a difference. We did a cash out refi to purchase the house I grew up in from my fathers trust. Had it appraised before we did any work to get a purchase price (had to buy out my two sisters) and after we spiffed things up to get the financing. We stripped old wallpaper, painted, cleaned (inside and out) replaced failed fencing, had the hardwood floors redone and replaced carpeting. Made a huge difference between the two appraisals. I know you don't have nearly as much time as we did, but I do believe anything you can do to clean things up helps. Around here we also have to make sure the water heater is strapped, and there are smoke and carbon monoxide detectors installed. Let us know how it works out!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol turns out they didn’t do a appraisal on the house they simply appraised another property of mine nearby and justified the mortgage with me as a co-signer.


----------



## Citified (Jan 21, 2017)

geo in mi said:


> A certified appraiser goes through the whole house, and measures each room--as well as measuring the perimeter of the house outside. The appraiser looks at each room and by using a _standard checklist_, states what the walls, floors, and windows look like. for example, carpeting, hardwood, tile, linoleum, the kitchen is noted for items like counter and cabinet construction, type of sink, dishwasher,,,, on and on through each room---the bathroom shower or tub, Jacuzzi, so forth.
> 
> The outside is noted for brick, wood siding, vinyl, stucco, etc. sidewalk and driveway paved or not, roof composition materials, steel, asphalt shingle, slate, shake. Outside buildings are measured and noted.
> 
> ...


Geo is hitting the nail on the head here. An appraisal is typically based on the recent comparable sales in the surrounding area. The appraiser will find similar homes that have sold in the last 30-90 days and base the value of the subject property on the prices that those comparable sold for. They will make adjustments for condition and features, but those adjustments are limited to a small percentage of the total value. 

Long story short, a good cleaning and a coat of paint may impact appraisal slightly, but not to any great degree. 

I am a Realtor and value homes as a part of doing business, it is the comparable sales that will determine value.

** there are other appraisal methods for determining value, but for residential real estate most lenders insist on the sales comparison approach.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

cfuhrer said:


> Would you be further ahead to try and clean the carpeting or just rip it out?


I'd vote for ripping it out. I will never have carpet again. Laminate flooring is really reasonable, seen some pallets go through the local auction coming out at about .15/sq ft. - the current ease of installation is ridiculous...


----------

